# 3D archery app for droid phone



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Anybody got anything, I was specifically looking for one that would show the target and the scoring lines, Mckenzie has a small clipboard that has all their targets on it with the lines, My eyesite aint the best and I cant hole binocs steady enough sometimes.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

jace said:


> Anybody got anything, I was specifically looking for one that would show the target and the scoring lines, Mckenzie has a small clipboard that has all their targets on it with the lines, My eyesite aint the best and I cant hole binocs steady enough sometimes.


That would be amazing! I have a really basic target scoring app for my iPod Touch and I've often thought it would be really convenient to have a 3D app that showed a close-up of the scoring rings for each target and could track your score for a round of 3D. 

If no one has something in the works I may just buy and Android phone and write this app myself.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

AverageJoeAb said:


> That would be amazing! I have a really basic target scoring app for my iPod Touch and I've often thought it would be really convenient to have a 3D app that showed a close-up of the scoring rings for each target and could track your score for a round of 3D.
> 
> If no one has something in the works I may just buy and Android phone and write this app myself.


IMHO, iPods, cell phones, and other potential devices that could be used for transmitting and receiving information from outside sources should be strictly PROHIBITED for use by all competitors while on the shooting courses, including, especially, 3-D events. What is to stop a person from receiving yardage information via texting, or voice while piddling with their electronic devicies? Don't say it won't/can't happen...cuz I'd be willing to wager that it is being done already.
Many years ago before cell phones were the fad, there was already a transmission of information during "lunch breaks", potty breaks, etc. between 10 or 20 target sets from "team members"....and it wasn't just a casual and occasional occurrence either.

I didn't bother to look up the IBO or ASA rules concerning the use of cellphones, iPods, or other such potential communiations devices while on the course...maybe they are already restricted from use; maybe there are loopholes...??????? But either way, again, IMHO...strict prohibition of electronice listening or communication devices (excepting of course hearing aids for the hearing impaired)should be verboten while the shooters are out on the courses.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Field has a very valid point. I believe their use should be banned during competition.
I dont thing it would be a problem at a ASA shoot as all the competitors are on the same course at the same time and shooting against each other, still someone could figure out how to benefit from using them. Like they always say, if there's money involved someone will find a way to cheat or try to beat the system. 
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

I completely understand your thoughts about cheating and agree, but for those times I am practicing by myself is there an iphone app out there to help with marking shots, distance, scoring, x's?? I could go back and formulate some training I need to work on or difficult targets? Anyone out there want to write a 3D app program?


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

There used to be little double sided cards on a clip with all the animals and scoring rings available, does anyone know where you can get them?


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

Almost forgot ! Great Buck in your Profile pic Jace { CONGRATS }


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well is there a app. or not?


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

No app. as of yet, but there will be soon! and don't worry about those that can't answer your basic question.

here is what I would do, download pictures and study the heck out of them. find any place that has the targets, the more targets u see the better you will get. I could not even guess how may targets i see during a 3d season.

so here is one ATer helping another ATer, that's how it should BE!


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

X2 ! Great answer Bigjim


Bigjim67 said:


> No app. as of yet, but there will be soon! and don't worry about those that can't answer your basic question.
> 
> here is what I would do, download pictures and study the heck out of them. find any place that has the targets, the more targets u see the better you will get. I could not even guess how may targets i see during a 3d season.
> 
> so here is one ATer helping another ATer, that's how it should BE!


----------



## HuntinMD (Jul 9, 2009)

just posted a thread hear about the same thing, except for iphone/pad/pod. Then i googled "apps for 3d scoring" and found this thread.

i hope someone makes something soon. 3d season is just about in full swing.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bigjim67 said:


> No app. as of yet, but there will be soon! and don't worry about those that can't answer your basic question.
> 
> here is what I would do, download pictures and study the heck out of them. find any place that has the targets, the more targets u see the better you will get. I could not even guess how may targets i see during a 3d season.
> 
> so here is one ATer helping another ATer, that's how it should BE!


Isn't it standard practice in the ASA to select ONLY 20 animal targets that are going to be used for the entire season? If so, then each year, you have the test right in front of you, and you only need to Learn, Memorize, and work diligently on those 20 targets...cuz at the bigger shoots, you won't see anything other than....those particular 20 targets that have been announced for the season....
Of course, if you are wealthy, you can go out and purchase your own complete set of those 20 targets and get even more practice on them...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

field14 said:


> Isn't it standard practice in the ASA to select ONLY 20 animal targets that are going to be used for the entire season? If so, then each year, you have the test right in front of you, and you only need to Learn, Memorize, and work diligently on those 20 targets...cuz at the bigger shoots, you won't see anything other than....those particular 20 targets that have been announced for the season....
> Of course, if you are wealthy, you can go out and purchase your own complete set of those 20 targets and get even more practice on them...
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


all fine and good if all you shoot is asa..


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

I can tell you that Lancaster has a great (but expensive) app for target scoring and other stuff.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

I took a pic with my iPhone of one of the old clip boards with all the old targets on it. It's pretty easy to pinch and blow up to get a quick reference of ring locations. Not super defined but would help on a critter that you weren't famiar with. No competitive advantage with this, basically the same as carrying the clip board around. Just more convenient to carry since I have it with me already.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

lknchoppers said:


> There used to be little double sided cards on a clip with all the animals and scoring rings available, does anyone know where you can get them?


Check this link: http://www.robinhoodarchery.com/thi....html?osCsid=f280645353957056adad5ac037d0821a


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

There was someone on here selling a book that had the basic scoring rings in it . It had about ten on each page and additional information under each one like actual yardage, estimated yardage, type of animal, ect. You could mark were you hit and keep records , and it works! I made my own after seeing his and learned which targets that I struggled judging and more. I don't keep these records while shooting a tournament but I do while practicing, or shooting a local range . Strictly for my own reference. It would be nice to have an iPhone app for this , I really hate dragging around all those papers and trying to keep it all straight . There are apps for every kind of archery except 3D.


----------



## 3D slayer (Apr 18, 2011)

You don't need an app for that they make cards to show the score rings. Just go to mckenzie.com and they should have some for.sale unless you don't want to pay for them not much just about 15.00 bucks. Hope this helps


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Field 14 was expressing his opinion on the matter,,,and his opinion was not off topic.

Folks just need to relax a tad bit.

I think an app like that would be really cool for practicing.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

The only droid app for 3D is a rudimentary scoring app. Nothing that depicts scoring rings as of yet.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I know of one person who had the actual catalog from Mckenzie and was using that as a way to locate the scoring rings....saves you from having to take the pictures yourself. Also as bigJim stated take as many opportunities you can get to look at actual targets. Study them from diffent angles and yardages. the more you pick out small things the better you're going to get.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

pabowman said:


> Hey, you saw my book... thanks for the shameless plug.. but yes i made those books with special permission from Mike Tyrell from the ASA, and still have exclusive permission. anyone interested can pm me and i'll make one up for ya, they run about $10 plus shipping, usually about $13 for a book with a 100 card pack
> View attachment 1080294
> View attachment 1080295
> View attachment 1080296


 Those look good. I kept trying to figure out who was making those books so I could order one , but the guy that had it couldn't remember while we were on the range. I'll probably get a couple off of you. I'll pm you for more info.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> Isn't it standard practice in the ASA to select ONLY 20 animal targets that are going to be used for the entire season?
> field14 (Tom D.)


actually, Tom, ASA has 24 targets they can choose to use any 20 on any pro am range. just thought i'd let you field shooters in on a little ASA inside baseball.


----------

